# Books (Resource List)



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*RESEARCH RESOURCE LIST: BOOKS*

Here is a list of books submitted by members of Mythic Scribes to aid in our collective research efforts. The list is broken out into alphabetized categories (which will be further subdivided when they start to lengthen), then alphabetized by title. A category index, with post numbers, will be maintained at the top of each list.

Following each entry is an average of member-submitted ratings (1 to 5☼). After the rating, an Â® indicates that members have submitted more detailed reviews on the item; these are indexed to the list and are grouped following it. 

At the end of a review, the following letters mean the source has:
Illlus: illustrations (more than a few hand sketches)
C: table of contents
G: glossary
B: bibliography
I: index

Submissions for inclusion on the list are now being accepted. Please see posts #2 and #3 of the “Research Forum: Usage Guidelines” for details on what to submit and how. Items will be added to the list as time and opportunity permit. 

•••

CATEGORY INDEX

anthropology/archaeology
architecture
art
castles/fortifications
culture
dress
economy
government/law
history
industry/crafts
language/linguistics
magic/mysticism
maps/atlases
military/combat/weapons/armor
nature
philosophy
religion/mythology/folklore
science
technology
texts (original)
travel
urban

general/broad scope
miscellaneous/other


•••


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*LIST page 1*

anthropology/archaeology:
Forbidden Archeology: the Hidden History of the Human Race; Michael A Cremo & Richard L Thompson 1993. 3☼Â®

language/linguistics: 
Latin Phrases & Quotations; Richard A Branyon 1994. 4☼Â®

magic/mysticism: 
Alchemy and Mysticism; Alexander Roob, tr. Stuart Whiteside; 1997. 5☼Â®

science:
Book of Poisons: A Guide for Writers; Serita Stevens & Anne Bannon 2007. 5☼Â®


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*REVIEWS*

• Forbidden Archeology: 800+ pages of evidence both accepted and “anomalous” on human origins. Not something to cite in a research paper. Does provide a good history of the field up to its date. Illus/tables, CBI.

• Latin Phrases & Quotations: One goes way only: you have to know the Latin you’re looking for—with the correct first word—to get the translation.

• Alchemy and Mysticism: A Taschen book—100% glossy paper, lots of color; nearly 600 pages, dominated by lavish illustrations. Explanatory text skimpy, could be better connected, but fantastic for those looking for wide variety of mystical figures, symbols, art, etc. CI.

• Book of Poisons: Writer’s Digest book, geared toward needs of mystery writers; 350 pages surveying all types of poison; includes toxicity ratings, symptoms, reaction times and antidotes. CBGI.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## elemtilas (Apr 14, 2017)

This kind of thread is a great idea! I wish more people had added resources over the last seven years...

I have three today:

Culture:
Ask the Fellows Who Cut the Hay; George Ewart Evans; 1965. 5☼Â®


Government/Law:
Titles and Forms of Address: a Guide to Their Correct Use; Adam & Charles Black; 13th ed., 1966. 5☼Â®

Industry/Craft:
A Museum of Early American Tools; Eric Sloane; 1964. 5☼Â®

Reviews:

• Ask the Fellows Who Cut the Hay: A wonderful examination of pre-machine, turn-of-the-20th-century country life in Blaxhall, Suffolk (UK). Anecdotes taken from interviews of people who remember life as it was before the machines came to dominate rural agricultural life in the UK. Many aspects of every-day life presented. Map; CBI.

• Titles and Forms of Address: a Guide to Their Correct Use: A concise yet comprehensive guide to the correct forms of address to those holding (British) titles & other marks of honour. Not just princes and duchesses; this work includes all the nobility, knights, chiefs of Scottish clans, Irish chieftains, ecclesiastic titles, military titles, legal titles, academic and government service titles, decorations and honours. Abbreviations, pronunciations of names, titles with examples. No illus; CGI

• A Museum of Early American Tools: Ever seen an old tool in a barn or antique shop that you had no clue what it is for? This book about early, hand crafted tools is the place to look! A great resource on ordinary household and farm tools, plus many specialty and craftsman tools. ProfÃºsely illustrated; CGI (the whole book is a visual glossary of tools).


----------



## elemtilas (Jun 24, 2017)

Culture & History:
*Fragments of Two Centuries*; Alfred Kingston, F.R.Hist.S; 1893 (Rpt 1962). 5☼Â®

- Fragments of Two Centuries is a wonderful look back at the life & times of the late 18th century & early 19th century England, from the perspective of the late 19th century. Certainly useful for writers of "Victorian Fantasy" or "Steampunk Fantasy" as it gives good, detailed glimpses into how life in England actually happened during that period of history. Seventeen chapters full of interesting anecdotes, taken from the stories and memories of those who experienced those decades. Coach travel & roads; social & public life; the tax man, the doctor & the body snatcher; penalties, prisons and the gallows; manners & customs; elections; agriculture; public worship & education; the advance of early railways; etc. Illus.; CI.

*The Quacks of Old London*; C.J.S. Thompson; 1929 (Rpt 1971). 5☼Â®

- The Quacks of Old London presents entertaining & informative stories of numerous quack doctors, mountebanks, snail oil salesmen, oculists and their ilk. Many quotations from their advertising bills and tracts. Useful for any writer whose story involves a quack doctor or whose characters cross paths with one of these colorful, intelligent and terribly crafty fellows. Illus.; CI.

Mythology:
*The World Guied to Gnomes, Fairies, Elves, and Other Little People*; (Originally published as The Fairy Mythology); Thomas Keightly; 1880 (Rpt. 1978). 5☼Â®

- This is a scholarly work on the traditions surrounding Fairies from around the world. From Persia to the Eddas, from folk tradition to Spencer, Scandinavia, England, Ireland, Germany, Eastern & Southern Europe, the Middle East and Africa, Keightly presents examples and histories from all traditions. Copious quotations (often in original languages), stories and descriptive or historical matter. 560 pages. Not your average Twijnkleberry Fairy book for kiddies. This is the real deal. Illus.; CI.

Science:
*Measure for Measure*; Richard A. Young & Thomas J. Glover; 1996. 5☼Â®

- This book does one thing, and one thing only. It shows you how to convert from one system of measure to another. How many hectometers in a chain or a perch? Gun per kilo? Cubits per foot? Which cubit --- Egyptian (long or short), Babylonian, Burmese, Cambodian, Malaysian, Indian, Roman or Somalian? You get the idea. A great resource for odd units of measure from even odder corners of the world. CGBI.


----------

